# What is your Ancestry/Ethnicity?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

50% Dutch


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, forgot Portuguese. :um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

oops. Didn't see the 20%. In that case, only English, French, and German.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My dad is from Nigeria. My mom is part Native American and black (idk what kind).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Whoops, I meant to put 25% Irish as well.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

English 

So pretty much half of Europe


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mexican.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Norman surname that's linked to the Norman invasion of the British isles >.> I hope that doesn't give away what it is since it's very uncommon here especially with the spelling. I don't know that I have French ancestry though.

The other's are: English, German, Swedish, mix of European (Russia, Danzig, Scottish, Welsh), Irish, others I don't know.



Monotony said:


> English
> 
> So pretty much half of Europe


hah, yeah XD

Oh 20% well that's hard to work out but assuming three generations: English, Danzig (doesn't exist now, was a free state now part of Poland but my nan spoke German natively, and Polish, Russian and English later. Because of that I'm not really sure what her ethnicity would be? I just go with Danzig since she was born there.)

and my grandad's mum (great grandma) was Welsh. (I don't know how to work out percentages because my maths fails.) I'm not sure about my mum's parents recent family.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I voted African and Spanish because that's what I was told all throughout my middle/high school years :um, but I assume there's some Irish, too, since my last name is Irish. I was the sore thumb among all the Rivera's, Gomez's and de León's in my classes.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm part German by the side of mother and Mestizo (mixed Spaniard and native) by the side of my father.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Belgian, Polish, that's about all I know.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

English, Irish, Welsh, German, French, and an extremely small amount of Blackfoot and Cherokee. Thats what I know so far but Im pretty sure theres even more random crap in my DNA. 

My last name is German for "gatekeeper", now that's some cool sh*t.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was going to criticize you for not having any Asian options, but apparently there aren't many Asians in America.

I'm 50% Chinese and 50% a mix of European, mostly English and Scottish.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Doest thou really care? Thought so.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Well my last name is czech in origin so 1/4 czech, 1/4 german, and 1/2 peninsular spanish (non mestizo, lived in mexico and then moved to texas in the 100's)


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know, my surname is Scottish. My mom's maiden name is English.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

50% American Indian, 25% Italian, the rest German and French.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Polish and French is my known ancestry.
Never met anyone on my polish side other than my grandpa, he came here after the war, they lived in Warsaw so it's safe to assume their mostly gone.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Native American (Choctaw) on my Mom's side, and German/Swedish on my Dad's.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Scottish, French and a wee bit Irish...but everyone is.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Common American white dude.

I think I'm a third German, and the rest of the pie slices are smaller, basically representing every other country in Northern Europe. I feel no identification with/connection to any of them.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

French, Russian, Southeast asian.

btw thanks for aknowledging that asians exist in your poll... :no


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

100% Italian.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Scottish - My dad's parents were born in Scotland

Polish - Where my grandpa grew up is now in the Ukraine. Before WW2 it was in Poland

English - My grandma on my mom's side was born Preston, and my mom was born\lived in Blackpool until she was eleven.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mostly Italian, have Indian ( American) and a few other ethinicities in me.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I didn't vote.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My people came over on the Wallflower


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Half Irish, half Cherokee


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm just your regular European mongrel.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mainly German, Chinese, and Vietnamese.
The remaining smaller percentages are Mexican and various other european ancestries.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm offended by this poll, this website, and all of you particularly.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Half Swedish, half German/other European/not sure.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1/2 Italian 1/2 French.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

all catalan!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My last name looks German, but there isn't a German drop of blood in me for at least four generations on my dad's side - all Hungarian dah-ling (quoting Gabor Zsa Zsa = I am 50%).

My mom is Dutch, with a bit of Scottish and English.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Love this question! I've always thought that learning about different cultures was so interesting and I love guesses or learning about people's backgrounds/ancestry. My fathers parents came from *Russia*, and my mother is nearly 100% *Finnish*.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay: English, Irish, and Lithuanian.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My mom is Black American. My dad is Honduran cultural wise.However, I have a scottish last name because his grandparents immigrated from Scotland to Honduras. Then from there, the Honduran generation started.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Indian, not even on the poll. What happened to all the Asian options?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

meepie said:


> Indian, not even on the poll. What happened to all the Asian options?


I looked and he just went with all the top descent groups of people in the US (minus the last one Puerto Rican, presumably because he was running out of poll options and had to put 'other' in etc.) So this poll is basically just very US centric.

I think he should have included at least a few big countries from every region of the world.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

My ancestors are Irish, Scottish, Welsh, Dutch, German, English, Polish. French-Canadian, English, and Italian.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

German
English
Italian
French
Dutch
Irish
American-Indian

Not really sure on the percentages.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

English, on all sides. I am sixth generation British (from the West Country) and fifth generation Welsh.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Both my parents came from Mexico, all 4 of my grandparents lived there. what other ancestry i have i don't know.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

One grandpa is Dutch. Lots of "Van der ____" on that side. One grandmother is Spanish and mestizo (one of her parents was straight up Spanish, the other was mixed.) My other grandfather was straight out of Belorussia and he was half Ashkenazic and half Sephardic Jewish. His mom, my great grandma, was an Al-Banz ("The Hawk") and was from Morocco. Lastly, my other grandmother is Polish and Tatar.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

English, Irish and Scottish.
Don't actually know if I have any English blood in me, but I've lived here all my life so.... x___x beats me XD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Dutch and French,
I'm the perfect Belgian!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

From the 3rd world. :teeth


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Polish isn't on there :<!

I'm 100% Polish. Everyone in my family, including myself, was born there.


----------



## chris m (Nov 21, 2012)

Japanese and English


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

German
Irish
Russian
Swedish
Ukrainian
Lithuanian


These are the ones I can recall at least maybe more lot of my family background is lost. Just read the poll and don't know percentage meh **** it who cares.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> My dad is from Nigeria. My mom is part Native American and black (idk what kind).


Whoa, you're somewhat close to me.

50% Nigerian, because of my biological father.
25% Hopi Native American, because of my biological mother.

The other 25% is something European, seeing as I'm told my biological grandfather on the mother's side is/was white.

Yeah, everything's all fuzzy because I'm adopted. Maybe I'll do a little digging someday.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Scythian


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

French Canadian and Cherokee


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Quite alot of people from EU


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know really - I do know there's Scottish and Maori back there in my family somewhere, other than that just English I guess?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hispanic, Amerindian and Spanish (Spain)


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

middle eastern/jewish arab


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

African? Lol, c'mon man.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Choa said:


> middle eastern/jewish arab


lol , I've never met a jewish arab , but I've personally had many friends who were arab jews


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

enzo said:


> African? Lol, c'mon man.


Would you have preferred I list every single region and possible ethnic group within Africa? Well too bad, I only had 20 options so I just copied the list from the census data on the map. Deal with it.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Lithuanian. But it's a bit difficult to trace my ancestry because I know nothing about my grandfather, who probably had to change his name and birth date at some time. He Might be Jewish or German,might be Lithuanian. Who knows.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Irish
Danish
English


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Both my parents are from El Salvador. If I go farther back, I could probably trace my ancestry back to Spain or something, but I don't know.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

African and native american


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

arnie said:


> Would you have preferred I list every single region and possible ethnic group within Africa? Well too bad, I only had 20 options so I just copied the list from the census data on the map. Deal with it.


You copied in error. But do you.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

None of the above, though Finnish is probably the closest, since I'm originally from one of the Baltic countries.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Slovak and Polish.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

enzo said:


> You copied in error. But do you.


No I did it intentionally. African American includes a nationality: "American" and an ethnicity "African". I only included the ethnicity. Otherwise I would have to put "American" after every ethnicity: "Finnish-American..."


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm apparently German and Native American.


----------



## chemengchick (Oct 7, 2013)

50% African American(I guess African Caribbean is more truthful since my family is from there and that's where I was born), 25% Hispanic(Venezuela), and 25% Indian(India Indian).


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine came from England and Ireland.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Predominantly Scandinavian, and then Amerindian. Then German and Spanish. Little jots of Scots-Irish, Czech and Swiss blood.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

arnie said:


> Would you have preferred I list every single region and possible ethnic group within Africa? Well too bad, I only had 20 options so I just copied the list from the census data on the map. Deal with it.


I would of preferred if you did the following

*Black* African

African-American

Afro-Caribbean



I'm Afro-Caribbean myself.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

arnie said:


> No I did it intentionally. African American includes a nationality: "American" and an ethnicity "African". I only included the ethnicity. Otherwise I would have to put "American" after every ethnicity: "Finnish-American..."


African American *IS* an ethnicity so is Afro-caribbean.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

1/16th English 1/16th Irish 14/16ths Italian


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a mix of Cuban, Irish, French Canadian, and German.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hispanic


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

Why isn't Asian on?


----------

